

Woman shares weight loss success on FB, FB tells her it's against policy - notwedtm
http://www.kgw.com/video?id=239624731&sec=547757&ref=rcvidmod

======
tim333
'A spokesperson for the website said, "Facebook's terms require advertisers of
weight loss and other adult products to limit the audience of their ads to
people aged 18 and over." Because McKenna paid Facebook to "promote" her
photo, and according to the site, it advertised weight loss, she had to
restrict her audience. McKenna said she is not trying to sell anything. "I'm
not promoting anything," she said, "I'm talking about the weight loss journey
I've been on."'

However it seems "Eat Like It Matters", her book, is on its way.

------
zackkitzmiller
She has a Fan page, and was trying to by ads? This doesn't sound like 'Sharing
a weight loss' story, it sounds like selling a book.

------
kirab
They do not allow ad photos which promote an idealized physical appearance.
This is the most awesome thing I’ve ever seen of Facebook. If only all media
channels would do the same!

------
ibrad
So let's say Facebook bans her. No biggie, she has a blog. She can put all she
wants right there.

